# Mont Blanc!!



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry, being a bit flash here, but recently back from skiing in Courmayeur in Italy. Enjoyed a truly lovely coffee sitting outside one of the mountain restaurants (1.50 euro for a latte!) on Col Checrouit. Perfect snow, sun was out, blue ski and what a view. Really, what a view. Difficult to imagine a coffee ever tasting better. Sigh!


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

1.50, that's dirt cheap! I had a coffee once in switzerland with a beautiful view (matterhorn) and payed 5.50 for mine :S But I agree, there's not better way of really enjoying coffee!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Very cheap, especially in a mountain restaurant. Even cheaper was double espresso at hotel I was staying in, 1euro!! And it was good stuff. La dolce vita!!


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a Starbucks in Geneva that cost me best part of £5...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...but I was in Lugarno last summer, and was getting great espresso for around £1 a shot! (Surprised me, but Switzerland is a land of surprises. I used to be heavily into cigars, and Switzerland has the cheapest (and some of the best quality) Havanas in Europe. Whenever I was on holiday in Italy I used to cross the border to buy them.)


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

What altitude was the Cafe? I was always under the impression that the low air pressure makes it more challenging. (Water boils at a lower temperature). See "Denver Effect"


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not sure that altitude would have any effect on espresso, as the water is heated in a pressurised vessel - not exposed to atmospheric pressure. But I could be wrong...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The altitude might affect your palate tho, I had a MacDonalds burger that tasted good up a mountain!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

This restaurant I reckon was about 2500m up. Given where I was, had I been drinking, dare I say, Nescafe, it still would have tasted great (OK, probably not but it was a really nice coffee). The attached link takes you webcam (one for Col Checrouit). Once camera scans round from cable car you see the place. Sigh!

http://www.courmayeur-montblanc.com/index.cfm?page=Buildpage&mainmenuid=172


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gone are the days of snowboarding for me, breaking a wrist after a 30mph spill on an olympic training run in Canada = game over


----------

